# 1st step of banning of guns???



## Tarheeler (Nov 12, 2006)

Tip of the ICEBERG with this admnistrationukey:


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

"Change We Can Believe In". ukey::thumbs_do


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

And so it begins...


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Wapitiwayne said:


> All 38 of my firearms fell into a lake during a duck hunting excursion when the weather got bad.


Funny, mine did too! What a coincidence.:darkbeer:


----------



## ldoch (Dec 12, 2006)

Go to Buckeye Firearms Association and they have the dems proposed ban and other information on their web site. It's an eye opener.


----------



## BeeCee (Oct 22, 2007)

"I got a shotgun, a rifle, and a four wheel drive, and a country boy can survive!" 

Hank Jr. :shade:

" From my cold dead hands!"

Charlton Heston. 

"These people have no idea who they are messing with."

BeeCee.:jam:


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

OOOOHHHHHH here we go. This isnt going to be good.Liberal s make me sick.:thumbs_do


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Tarheeler said:


> Tip of the ICEBERG with this admnistrationukey:


Exactly.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

We can all say THANK YOU OBAMA SUPPORTERS,and there are plenty of them on this site.ukey:


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

_*Resisting The 2nd*

Forefather said it should.
No prohibition laws.
They resist.

The 2nd most important.
Protecting speech.
They resist.

Throw out the baby.
With the water.
They resist.

Necessary to free nation.
Militia well-regulated.
They resist.

From my cold dead hands.
Fight for rights.
They resist.

With the fall of the second.
The first will follow.
They resist.

Last resort against tyranny.
Not about hunting.
They resist.

Armed society is a polite society.
Self defense is a right.
They resist.

Dictators disarm their citizens.
No last resort left.
They resist.

Not exercising your right is your right.
But the right still exists.
They resist.

The right of the people.
Individual right.
They resist.

Resistance is futile. _


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

P.S. They better have a grandfather clause because I ain't given up the ones on that list I already own.


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

This is far too big a giant to take down.....Good luck to them.


----------



## orthopt (Mar 12, 2005)

Also watch because I talked to some folks from TX and they are also going to try to make it illegal to reload or sell any components that can be "construded" as reloading items. Powder, primers, etc. because they know that if you cannot get ammo then what good is the gun anyway. So be aware they will try to back door us if they can.


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

There is some archers who support Obama?????????????? What???????????????:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:thumbs_do:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

Sounds to me like the DEM's are trying real hard to start a "war within our shores" so too speak.


----------



## raylandarcher (Jun 5, 2003)

orthopt said:


> Also watch because I talked to some folks from TX and they are also going to try to make it illegal to reload or sell any components that can be "construded" as reloading items. Powder, primers, etc. because they know that if you cannot get ammo then what good is the gun anyway. So be aware they will try to back door us if they can.


If they put a ban on reloading equipment such as powder and primers how are we gonna shoot our muzzleloaders?I think they thought of this already and is just a way of taking muzzleloaders away indirectly!!!Thanks Obama supporters we tried to warn ya'll but when they take your guns I dont want to hear a word of of any of your mouths.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

Just one more reason I called anyone who voted for Barack HUSSEIN Obama a FOOL!!!! He's softening us up for the second attacks!!!! Hopefully Congress is smart enough to realize that these are the weapons that KEEP America safe, not endanger it. I own several of those listed, and none of them have ever killed anyone. PEOPLE KILL PEOPLE, NOT GUNS!!! People control is far more effective, appropriate punishments, use of the death penalty, etc. The should never be a murderor who commits a SECOND offense!!!


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

Soon they'll be banning bows :mg:


----------



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

here is the way i see it. if banning guns will cure all violent problems, the secret service will no longer need theirs, cuz the threat will be gone, and no one will want to hurt obama. SOOOOOOo i will give up mine if obama lets em give up theirs. i promise. 
heh, i thought not.


----------



## Hemi (Feb 13, 2005)

So my question is who is going to enforce this law. It will take more federal troops and money than we have spent in Iraq to round up all the guns in the USA!!! :thumbs_do


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

But I thought it was time for a "change" :set1_thinking: 

ukey:bama is a :tape: idiot and has no business running the United States of America! 

He's already released all his buddies from the terrorist prison. Now taking away our guns!

"But we have to stand behind our president and support him" :chortle:

Yeah Right.... :bartstush: Take his wooden teeth and go back to his terrorist buddies and get the :tape: out of the USA!!!


----------



## FredGarvin (Aug 24, 2008)

Hemi said:


> So my question is who is going to enforce this law. It will take more federal troops and money than we have spent in Iraq to round up all the guns in the USA!!! :thumbs_do



That's part of the anti-gun tactic: demonize and criminalize those who are otherwise safe, responsible AND law-abiding citizens thru legislation and media agenda.

...the problem they have, and which they mostly ignore, are things like CCW permit holders and concealed-carrying people are some of the most responsible and law abiding citizens this country has. They shouldn't be demonized, they should be modeled after.


----------



## toddboy23 (Sep 11, 2008)

jds-1 said:


> But I thought it was time for a "change" :set1_thinking:
> 
> ukey:bama is a :tape: idiot and has no business running the United States of America!
> 
> ...


Wow.......This just in, Obama is banning and shutting down AT!


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

SEOBowhntr said:


> Hopefully Congress is smart enough to realize that these are the weapons that KEEP America safe, not endanger it.


The problem is that the power structure in Congress is made up of people more liberal and radical than Obama. :thumbs_do 

It was a sad day when we turned over our country to those that wish to weaken it. 

Our only recourse is to elect Conservatives during the next congressional election cycle to hopefully take back the majority and keep Obama's liberal policies under control like we did when Clinton was prez.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Couple this with a tanked economy and I can't think of two better reasons to completely overhaul our governmental leaders.


----------



## JDS-1 (Nov 15, 2007)

toddboy23 said:


> Wow.......This just in, Obama is banning and shutting down AT!


Wouldn't surprise me  He's a complete idiot and probally could care less about AMERICA and it's safety. Does this mean that his "secret service" agents will have no guns just like everyone else. 

"Please step away from the Terrorist, I mean President ukey: or I will have to yell at you to death"

Hope they don't outlaw cutting down trees cause' he won't have any back-up teeth to replace when his other ones get infested with termites :mg:

The guy makes me  to say the least..........


----------



## e-manhunt (Sep 14, 2004)

Obama said he was only in support of "reasonable" gun restrictions. The caveat is what is "reasonable" to hunters and "the people" is different from what an urban liberal thinks is reasonable. An urban liberal thinks all guns should be outlawed. Period. Therefore, to Obama, any law which allows any minimalized, government supervised, controlled access to some arms is reasonable by extrapolation. 

When Obama said that rural people "cling" to their guns and religion this was not an empathetic analysis of us, but rather a condescending analysis of why, in his estimation, we are merely a bunch of unenlightened troglydites.

The people who are on AT and voted for this guy probably have not read this far down the posts, so I am preaching to the choir.

The only thing that might mitigate in the end is the tendancy of many southern Democrat politicians to be more conservative on this issue and to voice their objections. Otherwise, hold onto your hat while Obama and Pelosi do what they've been wanting to do.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

where are all the liberals that voted for Obama?? They were everywhere on here a few weeks ago. Bashing Bush's policys. Telling us how the Republicans were to blame!!

Maybe they can come on here and clear things up for all of us that is mis-understanding the OP.

We are waiting Liberals!!!!!!!


----------



## Beretta1984 (Sep 12, 2006)

toddboy23 said:


> Wow.......This just in, Obama is banning and shutting down AT!


He is not only the enemy of the second amendment, but the first as well....he wants to shut down talk radio, the last vestige of non-liberal media.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*tv quote*

He gon tak car of us,we wont have ta work no moe.HORSE SH*t.GET OUT OF THE GHETTO AN GET A JOB.


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

there is an election in 2 years and you had better vote some of the super liberal members of congress out. if we let it go then it will only get worse. obama has the support of the u.n. on the gun ban. the u.n. would love to see all of your weapons in a pile at the court house. ban together and make it change. obama has the support of the media, hollywood, and every anti group out there so vote against his liberal partners in congress. nancy pelosi and harry reid are more of a problem than obama but put them together and they are a real big problem for the 2nd. amendment. we vote these people in to govern our land and i am real unhappy with the job they are doing. how about you all?

keep them in check, email you representatives and let them know how you feel! then when it is time ...go vote!!!


----------



## LoneWolfArcher (Jun 6, 2006)

tnfatboy said:


> there is an election in 2 years and you had better vote some of the super liberal members of congress out. if we let it go then it will only get worse. obama has the support of the u.n. on the gun ban. the u.n. would love to see all of your weapons in a pile at the court house. ban together and make it change. obama has the support of the media, hollywood, and every anti group out there so vote against his liberal partners in congress. nancy pelosi and harry reid are more of a problem than obama but put them together and they are a real big problem for the 2nd. amendment. we vote these people in to govern our land and i am real unhappy with the job they are doing. how about you all?
> 
> keep them in check, email you representatives and let them know how you feel! then when it is time ...go vote!!!


But Bush and the GOP are for big business!  Liberals fall for that one everytime.


----------



## ButchA (Mar 6, 2006)

To all the liberal kool-aide drinkers...

I TOLD YOU SO!!!!!!!  :mmph:


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Scary, big reminder to watch who you vote for.


----------



## Soujyu (Oct 15, 2007)

You guys need to calm down and quit acting like a bunch of monkeys. Personally attacking Democrats/liberals will make the Taliban look like sheep compared to the zealotry you guys are showing, and people don't like that.

First thing, getting this ban past the Senate would be tough as it will probably be filibustered, so I guess you guys better start calling your representatives.

Even if this ban gets passed, you guys can just sue to get the law rendered null and void due to unconstitutionality. You guys do remember the recent Supreme Court ruling on the 2nd Amendment, right?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

figures. change change change. everyone wanted it and here it is. can you say canada!!!!!!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*Think again....*



Soujyu said:


> Even if this ban gets passed, you guys can just sue to get the law rendered null and void due to unconstitutionality. You guys do remember the recent Supreme Court ruling on the 2nd Amendment, right?



The Heller case was a 5-4 decision. If Nobama gets to put a judge on there, well, you can start calling that case a mere speedbump. Add the newest attorney general to the mix, a guy that wrote an amicaus brief in support of the dark side in the Heller case, and you can pretty much forget about the decision totally.


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

This adminastration scares me more than the taliban geuss that makes em terrorists huh


----------



## Cthuntfish (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm still waiting for Obama to pay my mortgage; he IS going to do that isn't he?


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

I think Obama has bigger things to worry about that taking guns away right now! plus How can you say this email was legit? show me hard evidence and then I will bash Obama! until then I say its not going to happen!


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

Doucet said:


> I think Obama has bigger things to worry about that taking guns away right now! plus How can you say this email was legit? show me hard evidence and then I will bash Obama! until then I say its not going to happen!


I've heard this argument more times than I care to admit, but it has no merit. The Obamination in the White House does not write the legislation, the incredibly liberal congressmen write it and all he would have to do is take 2 minutes out of his day to sign it. OR, the Brady Bunch will do all the writing and leg work and some super liberal will introduce the bill. There are people in congress who's life work revolves around getting guns banned. I admit I do not know when HR45 was introduced, but it has been sent to committee while I'm sure there are many more important things they could be talking about. Luckily there are many people and organizations that do not share your apathy so they will actually work to save your/our rights as Americans.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

OH_Hunter24 said:


> I've heard this argument more times than I care to admit, but it has no merit. The Obamination in the White House does not write the legislation, the incredibly liberal congressmen write it and all he would have to do is take 2 minutes out of his day to sign it. OR, the Brady Bunch will do all the writing and leg work and some super liberal will introduce the bill. There are people in congress who's life work revolves around getting guns banned. I admit I do not know when HR45 was introduced, but it has been sent to committee while I'm sure there are many more important things they could be talking about. Luckily there are many people and organizations that do not share your apathy so they will actually work to save your/our rights as Americans.


Good point horrible argument there! but it is no better that calling Obama a terrorist! I think it is pretty low to call him a terrorist I do not agree with most of his policy's but to stoop that low and say he is a terrorist is down right ignorant sorry I know this will get people upset.


----------



## hoytmonger (Sep 16, 2008)

Doucet said:


> I think Obama has bigger things to worry about that taking guns away right now! plus How can you say this email was legit? show me hard evidence and then I will bash Obama! until then I say its not going to happen!


 What kind of hard evidence do you want to see? HR45 was introduced on Jan. 6, 2009. You can go to www.opencongress.org and read it for yourself. Obama's nomination for Attorney General is a HUGE anti gun guy. The Democrats in Congress will go with the party line and Obama, Pelosi and Reid dictate the party line. This may not be passed, hopefully, but there will be an onslaught of anti gun bills being introduced for the next several years so keep yourselves informed and e-mail or write your representatives to let them know how you feel.


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

Doucet said:


> I think Obama has bigger things to worry about that taking guns away right now! plus How can you say this email was legit? show me hard evidence and then I will bash Obama! until then I say its not going to happen!


Spoken like a true liberal.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

rutnstrut said:


> Spoken like a true liberal.


:zip:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Doucet said:


> I think Obama has bigger things to worry about that taking guns away right now! plus How can you say this email was legit? show me hard evidence and then I will bash Obama! until then I say its not going to happen!


No research required at all. The list is very familiar to middle aged folks. This time it might not get watered down, and this President will sign it. Combine this with H.R. 45 and the Attorney Genereal would be able to put pretty much every firearm that exists on there. The military uses some form of each gun I have, including pump and semi-automatic shotguns and rifles, and bolt action rifles.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

Doucet said:


> I think Obama has bigger things to worry about that taking guns away right now! plus How can you say this email was legit? show me hard evidence and then I will bash Obama! until then I say its not going to happen!



I stand corrected guys jeez!!! I should of searched a bit before putting my hands on a key board!:mg:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Doucet said:


> I stand corrected guys jeez!!! I should of searched a bit before putting my hands on a key board!:mg:


No problem. I figure you're a bit younger and don't remember this from before.


----------



## jdiesel (Mar 31, 2008)

Dchiefransom said:


> No problem. I figure you're a bit younger and don't remember this from before.


I had no idea what it was thank goodness for the internet!!! I guess I get a bit upset when people call our president a terrorist!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Doucet said:


> I had no idea what it was thank goodness for the internet!!! I guess I get a bit upset when people call our president a terrorist!


The list is similar to the Assault Weapons ban back in the 90's. During that President's terms we had a Republican Congress with many opposing it, though. With the make-up of Congress now they could ram through quite a bit that shooters wouldn't be happy with, and I think this president would sign it.


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

hoytmonger said:


> What kind of hard evidence do you want to see? HR45 was introduced on Jan. 6, 2009. You can go to www.opencongress.org and read it for yourself. Obama's nomination for Attorney General is a HUGE anti gun guy. *The Democrats in Congress will go with the party line and Obama, Pelosi and Reid dictate the party line.* This may not be passed, hopefully, but there will be an onslaught of anti gun bills being introduced for the next several years so keep yourselves informed and e-mail or write your representatives to let them know how you feel.



You forgot to mention Obama's handpicked, fellow Chicago politician and Chief of Staff Rahm Emaunel who is busy working behind the scenes to keep the Democrats inline, exclude all things Republican, bring Chicago politics to the Whitehouse and now intends to personally control the 2010 census. (gotta juggle those electoral voter numbers, don'cha know.)

:cocktail:


----------



## Landmine (Aug 28, 2006)

*New firearms licensing and record of sales act*

http://www.govtrack.us/congress/bill.xpd?bill=h111-45

this is a serious attack on the 2nd ammendment. Read the full text. It will open your eyes to the attacks comming


----------



## djdmotorsports (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.opencongress.org/bill/111-hj5/show

Thats another scary deal all together.


----------

